# My entire collection



## Corbin (Nov 15, 2008)

Wow


----------



## Kevin (Nov 16, 2008)

I agree. Wow. How many plants in total is that? Where and how do you grow them all? You should start your own thread on this.


----------



## P-chan (Nov 16, 2008)

Here's what I'm growing right now...
11/11/08 Orchid List

Angraecum magdalenae (x2)
-------
Ascps. Jiaho's Orange 'Jiaho'
-------
Aspasia lunata
-------
Bc. Binosa 'Wabash Valley' AM/AOS SM/11 WOC
Bc. Maikai
-------
Blc. Blanche Aisaka 'Yuki' FCC/AOS WCL
Blc. Chyong Guu Chaffinch 'Ta-Hsin' AM/AOS
Blc. Dawson City 'Mendenhall' x Blc. Oconee 'Mendenhall' AM/AOS
Blc. Doctor Joe Walker 'Carmela'
Blc. Frank Fordyce
Blc. George King 'Serendipity' AM/AOS
Blc. George King 'Southern Cross' AM/AOS
Blc. George King 'Southern Cross' AM/AOS x Blc.Toshie Aoki 'Pokai' AM/AOS
Blc. Goldenzelle 'Lemon Chiffon' AM/HOS
(Blc. Goldenzelle x Pot. Fortune Teller) '#1' x Blc. George King 'Serendipity'
Blc. Laura Bush 'Carmela'
Blc. Lawless Freischutz 'Carmela'
Blc. Memoria Susan Hawkins 'Newberry' AM/AOS x C. percivaliana 'Mendenhall Summit' (4n)AM/AOS
Blc. Oconee 'Mendenhall' AM/AOS x C. percivaliana 'Mendenhall-Summit'
Am/AOS (4n)
Blc. Oconee 'Mendenhall' AM/AOS x Slc. Precious Katie 'Red Joy'
Blc. Owen Holmes 'Encore'
Blc. Owen Holmes 'Newberry' AM/AOS
Blc. Owen Holmes 'Newberry' AM/AOS x Blc. George King 'Serendipity' AM/AOS
Blc. Pollyanna
(Blc. Pring x Lc. Amber Glow) x Lc. Mary Ellen Carter 'Dixie Hummingbird' HCC/AOS
Blc. Sunset Bay x Apricot Flare
-------
Bllra Tropic Splendor 'Golden Gate' AM/AOS
-------
Brassavola nodosa (mounted)
-------
Brassia caudata alba 'Jem' AM/AOS 
-------
Cattleya Bob Betts 'York'
(Cattleya Esbetts x Blc. Cornerstone) x (Blc. Roland Hauserman x Lc. Alcidar)
Cattleya (Gertrude Hauserman x Labiata) 'Volcano Queen'
Cattleya maxima
Cattleya - noid Light lavender ( my first orchid!)
-------
Cycnoches cooperi 'SVO lll' FCC/AOS x Cycnoches Jean E. Monnier '#2'
-------
Cymbidium Flourish
Cymbidium NOID
-------
Dendrobium Cathy Beck
Den. Kobai Keiki
Den. NOID- from keiki
Den. NIOD- from keiki
Den. NOID- from keiki
Den. NOID- from keiki (purple and white stripes)
Den. NOID- rescue
Den. NOID- rescue
Dendrobium phalaenopsis- noid
-------
Dialaeliacattleya Winter Fantasy 'Sun Bulb'
-------
Diovallia Tinker Belles (datura x erinacea)
-------
Dtps. Achy Breaky Heart 'Mendenhall' x self
Dtps. 'Ching Ann Diamond'
Dtps. Minho Princess 'Flying'
Dtps. Sogo Smith 'Shih Hua'
-------
Enc. Atronecium 'Mother's Day' x Enc. cordigera 'Chocolate Violets'
-------
Epidendrum NOID
-------
L. anceps 'Irwin's' AM/AOS
-------
Lc. Carmela's Tropical Beauty 'Hawaii' (x2)
Lc. Chyong Guu Swan ' Ruby Lip' AM/OSROC
Lc. Gaiety Flambeau 'Mendenhall'
(Lc. Gloria Schmidt x Memoria Asnegah Chit) x Lc. Varut Startrac 'Vipaporn'
Lc. Irene Finney 'Chicago' HCC/AOS x Blc. Memoria Grant Eichler 'Lenette' HCC/AOS
Lc. Mini Purple var. coerulea 'Sato'
Lc. Purple Cascade 'Shiang Beauty'
Lc. Sagarik Wax 'Silk Ball'
-------
Lctna. Lawless Gloriana 'Yellow' (x2)
-------
Masdevallia Fool's Gold x meijiana
Masdevallia herraadurae
Masdevallia Roofus (White Swallow x Minaret)
Masdevallia Snow Cone (glandulosa 'Chris' x rex 'Maui Titan')
-------
Miltonia Avranches 'Bullseye' x Milt. Anne Port 'Pink Satin Doll'
Miltoniopsis Lady Jean (Milt. endresii 'Dancing Lady' x Milt. Hajime Ono 'Black
& Blue' AM/AOS
-------
Myrmecophila thomsoniana (used to be Schomburgkia thomsoniana)
-------
Neofinetia falcata x self
Neofinetia 'Issahime' (miniature)
Neofinetia 'Syojou' (purple)
-------
Onc. Sharry Baby
-------
Paph. Angela (Paph. niveum x Paph. fairrieanum)
Paph. concolor v. Longipetalum
Paph. delenatii
Paph. Emerald Magic 'In-Charm' x Paph. Pacific Shamrock 'Huel'
Paph. fairrieanum x sib. (Fair Lady x Extra Fair) > QTY-25+
Paph. Honey 'Newberry' x Paph primulinum 'Lemon Glow'
Paph. henryanum
Paph. Holdenii x Paph. Red Laser
Paph. Hsinying Citron x Paph. Dr. Calsow 'Ching Hua'
Paph. Johanna Burkhardt
Paph. philippinense Album
Paph. sanderianum 'Raven Cliff Falls' AM/AOS x Paph. sanderianum 'Nature's
Glory'
Paph. Shadow Magic '#2' x Nightshadow 'Wild Thing'
Paph. spicerianum
Paph. Yabba Dabba Doo x Paph. Hsinying Web
-------
Phrag. besseae (besseae 'Bleeding Heart' x besseae 'Colossal')
Phrag. kovachii
Phrag. kovachii x Phrag. longofolium
Phrag. Suzanne Decker (kovachii 'Laura' x Cape Sunset)
-------
Phal. amboinensis x 2 (one potted & one mounted)
Phal. Brother Little Yellowboy
Phal. Fancy Musick
Phal. gibbosa (mounted)
Phal. Golden Horizon
Phal. Naples Nights x (Petite Rose x Glad Melinda)
Phal.- noid Pink-Lav.
Phal. Sogo Charm (Luchia Stripes x Zuma's Pixie)
-------
Pot. Burana Beauty
Pot. Caesar's Head 'Carolina Autumn'
Pot. Fordyce Prelude 'First Act' (mini)
Pot. Hawaiian Thrill 'Paradise'
Pot. Immaculate Heart 'Hilo Red' x (Blc. Jeremy Island x Slc. Wendy's Redstone)
Pot. Love Call 'H&R' x Blc. Oconee 'Mendenhall' AM/AOS
Pot. Love Call 'Sato'
Pot. Michael Edward Boersma 'Carmela'
Pot. Susan Fender 'Valencia x Pot. Frank Gilmore 'Mendenhall'
-------
Prosthechea- Green Hornet
-------
Psychopsis Mendenhall 'Hildos' (Butterfly x papilio)
Psychopsis Mendenhall 'Papa's Dream AM/AOS x Psychopsis papilio 'Giant'
-------
Rhyncolaelia digbyana
-------
C. Horace 'Maxima' AM/AOS x Slc. Barbara Elmore 'Hearts'
Slc. Barefoot Mailman 'Laina'
Slc. Final Touch 'Lemon Chiffon' AM/AOS
Slc. Jewel Box 'Scheherezade'
Slc. Mem. Alvin Begeman 'Poem' (mini)
Slc. Misty Girl 'Autumn Symphony' BM/JOGA

-------
Sc. June Bug 'Venice Sunshine' AM/AOS
-------
Tolumnia- noid-red w/magenta & white
Tolumnia- Robsan 'Orchid World' AM/AOS x Tol. Newberry Dancer
Tolumnia- (Passionate Red x Catherine Wilson) x Tol. Popoki 'Mitzi' AM/AOS
Tolumnia Robsan 'Orchid World' AM/AOS x Rdcdm Rose Ganaucheau ' Hackneau' HCC/AOS
-------
Zygopetalum (Z. San Dieguito 'Miki' x Z. Imagination 'Sparkles')
__________________


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 16, 2008)

well, you have a very interesting collection with a nice variation, and lots of the cattleya alliance!!! (Slc. Jewel Box 'Scheherezade' , my absolute fav.!!)
Bravo!! Jean


----------



## P-chan (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks Jean. Thanks also for the heads up on where I should put this! Lol...I'm computer challenged.


----------



## Heather (Nov 16, 2008)

Okay, I moved some stuff around and got the other two posts here but due to timing, they're a bit out of order. Sorry about that! 

Great collection, Patti! Must keep you pretty busy...


----------

